# Zion's Writing Anthology



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

After my rejection letter from the BL I decided to sharpen my quality further to increase my chances for next time (as well as increase the number of things I can write about making it easier to meet their writing prompts too). As such I figured I’d consolidate my efforts into a single thread since I intend to write a lot. Maybe not a story a day but at least one to two a week for the next year. 

Most of these will probably not have titles and chances are they’ll have some errors. But that’s why I’m doing this: to reduce my mistakes while writing things people hopefully want to read. So I hope you enjoy my efforts as I bring them to you.

First up is a little untitled price I wrote about a tailor.



> From beneath the crusty layers of dirt and torn cloth that formed an improvised cloak his eyes gleamed in the moonlight. In his hands rested a lasgun, borrowed a week prior from the body of a PDF soldier who'd been hit during the early part of the attacks, it was immaculately clean like his sewing engine used to be. It was also set to it's highest setting, if only because if he needed it now it needed to drop the target in a single shot if he was going to have a chance of living.
> 
> His fingers twitched in memory of the foot powered device and a gentle smell of soap and flower oils drifted through his memory blanketing the smell of burning oil and filth from the camp below. The aroma's owner was long since dead, cut down by enemy fire as he lay helplessly pinned under a large part of their home that had been hit with some kind of rocket. It'd taken him nearly two days to crawl out with a broken leg. Two days for his wife to lay dead only a few steps away from where he'd been trapped.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsol (Mar 19, 2015)

First off, that was a great read! I really hope we get to hear more of Trivor's adventures. Secondly, the idea of this thread is AWESOME! If you don't mind I might start my own thread like this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dsol said:


> First off, that was a great read! I really hope we get to hear more of Trivor's adventures. Secondly, the idea of this thread is AWESOME! If you don't mind I might start my own thread like this.


Honestly I don't know if I'll write more about Trivor. At least not for now. Next one I have cooking in my brain is a back story for the renegades Army I'm starting on. Basically just something to kind of fluff them out in my head to make conversion ideas flow easier and create a feel for them. I'm going to try and get that one done pretty soon.

But yeah, feel free to steal the thread idea. I figured it was better than having a bunch of threads clogging things up all the time.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent story, Zion, I think I already said something similar to this before in one of your threads, but I like that your Orks maintain a sense of primitive, brutal intelligence without being comically ridiculous. Not that that sort of thing isn't fine, I just finding it a refreshing change of pace. I'm glad that Trivor survived his tribulation, it would be interesting to see another story on him eventually. 

Good work, looking forward to the next onek:!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't know if I ever wrote Orks before, but I appreciate the compliment! I wanted them to feel horrifying to the average person and I'm glad that came across.

EDIT: And completely unrelated to the previous bit above... I recently remembered some rather imfamous commercials and it brought on an idea. I apologize in advance.



> She found Canoness Gilda standing on the shore, staring out at the burning sea, the only remaining sign of the heretical landing craft that had met their demise under heavy firepower of the order's Exorcist tanks and Retributor squads.
> 
> "Yes my child?" The older woman's ability to sense her so easilly startled the young novice, but she did not shirk from her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Promised a story about Renegades and I brought it:



> Quietus
> 
> Seven months. It'd taken seven months for the men of the Regereth Fighting Fifth to take the hive. Over six hundred kilometers in diameter of habs, markets and the processing factories for ceramite plating for tanks and other armoured vehicles. Initial assessments had put the city under their control inside of a month as the weight of the full regiment fell on the city. The estimates were wrong.
> 
> ...


----------

